# The Mother of all Winters



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, we're mostly Canadians here and as such talk about hockey and the weather.

So, how about this thread serving as the forum for that painful reality we call the winter of 2013 ~2014?

Ive heard (sorry no scientific evidence) that this is the worst winter in Southern Ontario in 20 years.

I can believe it. It's certainly the worst in my recollection and I've been here since around 1978 on and off (spent a lot of time of time on tour and onthe road in general).

Today I returned from Atlanta and landed in a frigging white out. I swear I thought we were still descending through the clouds and Chirrup, the wheels hit the ice and the reverse thrusters rev up. Zero visibility. I didn't realize it, but we had been circling over Buffalo for more than half an hour waiting for clearance to land. I had been listening to an audio book so I didn't listen to any announcements.


Then on the drive back to Brantford half of I90 was shut down completely in the opposite lanes to ours. There were ay least a dozen major wrecks on the US side including a tractor trailer hauling used cars right at the toll both.

It was much better on the Canadian side.

Anyone else have any intersting weather days?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

At work today, around 8:30am I watched out the window as it went from clear to barely-see-across-the-lot. My friend was on his way to work today and almost got involved in an accident. 

I liked the 3 foot snowfall a few years ago, mostly because my camry powered through it. Not sure the Matrix can do the same trick. 

-25 with wind chill to +3 is also a pretty serious swing inside of a few weeks.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

It actually snowed here the other day and I had to put the golf clubs away, but it's melting fast and should be gone soon, we'll back on he greens by next weekend.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh come on, this winter is like it used to be when I was a kid. I actually LIKE this winter because it feel normal again. I can dress for the cold. 

I AM CANADIAN:smile-new:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just another Thursday here....got up, go to work, come home. It was sunny here, out of the wind it was probably -5 or so. But....big B But....according to the weather people on the various medias (medii ?) It's supposed to get a little cooler thru the weekend. I've heard up to -40 over some nights, without the windchill. Tomorrow is supposed to hit -27 as a high....windchill on top of that. And some blowing snow. This is the worst I've been in in Ab.....but I've only been here for 9 years. The wife says that it's the second worst winter shecan remember here. She was born here.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This winter is the coldest in many years out West (it'll be 31 days -30C or lower for Regina & Saskatoon after this weekend), but probably about average snowfall. Last year we had broke 100-year records locally with over 7' of snow and no thaw days until Apr 2, lakes were still frozen up for the opening of fishing season in May. 

My vote goes to last winter ('12/'13) as the worst winter in my lifetime.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I was watching the news last night and since the beginning of December Winnipeg has had 71 days of -30 or colder (this includes windchill) frigg'n Burrrrr!!!!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Stonehead said:


> I was watching the news last night and since the beginning of December Winnipeg has had 71 days of -30 or colder (this includes windchill) frigg'n Burrrrr!!!!


Wow, it was +10 here the past couple days, nice and warm.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

We had 52 centimeters of snow in the month of December in Calgary, which broke a 112-year-old record.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

The Great Lakes are almost frozen over according to a graphic I saw the other day.I think they said it's the most ice coverage in over 20 years .


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Quit your complaining I had to drive through a blinding wind and rain storm. I almost drown running from the car to the liqour store. The guy inside looked at me and said man your brave and you didn't even wear a wet suit. I felt kind of foolish for leaving it at home, anyway I made it back home safely. Have a nice day tomorrow.

:acigar: :smiley-faces-75: :sEm_oops:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This is what I have to stare at ......it seems that spring ain't soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

With the ice storm and broken branches out here (x-mas '13),
my buddy calls it 'the winter of the homeless squirrel'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Typically I've always been fond of winter even though I don't really take advantage of the snow anymore. I like cooler temperatures and snowstorms have always made me grin for some reason.

But, a typical winter here has been a little snow in late November and sometimes not until December, then a melt and a couple of weeks of no snow and temps above zero and then a little more snow and on and on.

We have generally had a few respites during the winter. This year, it clamped down in early November ( I know because I had to put my car away) and has held us in an icy vice ever since. 

I'd be happy to at least see the dangerously cold temps ease off. Minus 19 without wind chill this morning. If you're paying for heat, that gets costly month after month.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i came up here in 04 to look after my wife (then fiance) following her surgery, the snow on the Qew was so deep it was washing over the hood of my tercel, and there were 6' snow banks all along the residential roads in east york. this winter has been flippin cold, but we aint seen no snow like that here yet.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Originally from Sudbury, this is like the winters of my childhood. That sucks! Tired of blowing and shoveling and the wood pile is going down much too fast.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's been miserable here Jim, same old. 8)

Yes, the cold temperatures especially, I'm not a fan of.
I can't seem to keep any air in the tires of my truck anymore!

I lived many years in northern Manitoba, I missed the winters the least,
this one is similar to what we used to get up there all the time.

I yearn for the year I bought my snowblower, it rained that whole winter.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm getting a little sick of the cold too but what is really pissing me off is the lack of road maintenance in Northumberland County. Our roads just are not getting salted and plowed as good as they use to. I'm not taking about the side roads and roads in towns and villages. I'm talking about HWY 401, HWY 28, HWY 45 etc. We are lucky if they are clear and salted sometimes 48 hours after a storm. We got snow Wednesday night and it was brutal driving home from Whitby right at the Northumberland County border. I went into work Thursday at 1PM and still the West bound fast lane and most of the middle lane was completely snow covered from Port Hope to the Northumberland border. From Newtonville Road to Whitby was clean and dry. All those 5 to 10 chain reaction Transport truck accidents you guys read and see on the News between Cobourg and Trenton is because of poor road maintenance. Who ever the clown was that hired those contractors should be shot. :sAng_scream:

- - - Updated - - -



Bubb said:


> The Great Lakes are almost frozen over according to a graphic I saw the other day.I think they said it's the most ice coverage in over 20 years .


Lake Ontario isn't frozen over or anywhere near being frozen over. I'm looking at it right now out the window of my computer room/guitar room.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1993 was quite a bit colder than this year. I remember for a couple of weeks in Aurora, just north of Toronto, it was minus 30C and less as a high for about two weeks. Lake Ontario came so close to freezing over they took some waterfowl that were in danger of having no open water and flew them to Nova Scotia. 

This winter may be a lot more windy making it seem colder but it's not even close to 1993.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

These stories are exactly why I headed West when I was a kid. I've now lived on the coast longer than in Ontario, where I was born. Hope that spring arrives soon for you guys! 

Took this random ground cover pic yesterday..


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its been a very consistent cold for almost all of the Winter in Ottawa. I think there have been only been 2 periods where its has been above the freezing point for any length of time. I'm looking forward to this one being over.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

-35 C on the thermometer this morning, windy too, so feels worse than that. My forehead felt like it froze to my skull when I put out the recycling and garbage this morning. I drive over a bridge/river as I leave town to go to work and there was an ice fog! Crazy stuff.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just want it to go away.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

jimsz said:


> It actually snowed here the other day and I had to put the golf clubs away, but it's melting fast and should be gone soon, we'll back on he greens by next weekend.


ouch....low blow ;o)



Mr Yerp said:


> These stories are exactly why I headed West when I was a kid. I've now lived on the coast longer than in Ontario, where I was born. Hope that spring arrives soon for you guys!
> 
> Took this random ground cover pic yesterday..
> View attachment 7404


Yup, I have flowers blooming too...I know it's been a brutal winter in the rest of Canada and I really do feel for everyone who has had a long miserable winter - I hope spring arrives for everyone soon and the "polar vortex" goes back to whatever dark hole it crawled out of...


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

As a winter sport enjoyer I got to say this is the coldest winter I can recall.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr Yerp said:


> These stories are exactly why I headed West when I was a kid. I've now lived on the coast longer than in Ontario, where I was born. Hope that spring arrives soon for you guys!
> 
> Took this random ground cover pic yesterday..
> View attachment 7404


My daughter's in Victoria - she asks "Winter? What Winter?" .............. dang children.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I heard somethng on the radio the other day that the currents (water, air, I forget which) that are responsible for the weather, have slowed down in recent years.

So all of you are a little bit right in some respects. That is, consider that:

a) the weather, in general, is getting less predictable;
b) the winter IS like you remember it from your youth;
c) ANYTHING can happen at any time, but the transition from one weather change to the next has been slowed down by several-fold.

So, what might have taken a week or two to dissipate when you were younger, is dragging on and on now. Of course, there are places (e.g., California right now) that are getting a "winter" completely unlike what they are used to, and it has been dragging on and on.

And yes, thumbs, if you want a great place to retire to, Victoria is it. In 5 years there, we had a grand total of 3 weeks with any sort of snowfall. Usually, I had drive up-island for snow.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was living in delaware at that time. it rained ice every other day for weeks on end. it was one of only 2 times i had ever been laid off down there. we didn't have any power problems like toronto did this christmas.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

wind chill -52 in Winnipeg tomorrow morning...gawd that is horrible. I feel sorry for everyone getting hammered with some of these terrible winter conditions I'm hearing about in the news... and people here in Vancouver are whining about a little snow and temps of 3 degrees... we don't realize how lucky we are out here even if it does rain a lot...I'll take pouring rain over -52 wind chill any day...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I grew up in northern New Brunswick so I'm familiar with massive amounts of snow and severely cold temperatures.


I'm back and forth to Nashville for the next two weeks so I hope to miss a fair bit of the crap.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm back and forth to Nashville for the next two weeks so I hope to miss a fair bit of the crap.


Yeah, but Milkman .... what about the rest of us? :frown-new:

I thought we were friends ????


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I grew up in northern New Brunswick so I'm familiar with massive amounts of snow and severely cold temperatures.
> 
> 
> I'm back and forth to Nashville for the next two weeks so I hope to miss a fair bit of the crap.


Yep, it wasn't _Merri-meechee_ in the wintertime, especially when the wind blew off the Atlantic.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't want to go anywhere...I might miss a nice day .:Smiley-fart:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Pleeeeezzzzzz! Just go away!!!!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I actually don't mind this weather at all....I have a down jacket that I could probably wear a T shirt under

I used to wear a fleece sweater + gore-tex shell, that I thought kept me warm. however anything under -5 would start to get chilly

but once I got this down jacket a couple years ago ( it was a $160 blowout at mountain equip co-op, they make superb winter gear ) I have fearlessly strode on, in the face of winter 


[video=youtube;uCgQuj8v2gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCgQuj8v2gg[/video]

I think it was designed for climbing mt everest. it is super light weight as well


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, look at these temps, with the windchill...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's all about the clothes....but I am tired of rotating boot liners, dry socks and the routine of yanking off gloves to do delicate things with bare fingers. I use these cheap cotton gloves all the time .. but they require even more frequent drying. 



bolero said:


> I actually don't mind this weather at all....I have a down jacket that I could probably wear a T shirt under
> 
> I used to wear a fleece sweater + gore-tex shell, that I thought kept me warm. however anything under -5 would start to get chilly
> 
> ...


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Got some color on my face yesterday sitting out in the sun with a tee shirt on, actually started to sweat a little, but unfortunately things took a turn for the worse this morning as the temperature plummeted to +5 (in the shade).


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Wow, look at these temps, with the windchill...
> 
> View attachment 7416
> 
> ...


Would not be much different than Sudbury. But my relatives from North Bay claim their cold is a dry cold and the stuff down south is damp and a lot worse.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There have been some dicey drives this winter. I moved one of my kids from Ottawa to London and I've had a couple of medical issues which required me to go to London from Goderich several times. Lousy visibility, low temperatures, poor road surfaces...argh! Four wheel drive and coffee, man.

My wife works for the school board and snow days have complicated things for her, plus snow days mean I have to reschedule lots of guitar lessons.

It's not the worst in my memory by any means, but it's worse than we've had in years.

The Great Lakes being iced over means I could have done lots of ice fishing, as was my dream, but health concerns pretty much nixed that.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We've had a few bad ones over the last 10 years.
But this one is probably the most frigid in a long time, with some short periods of relief.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Today in Calgary reminded my wife and I of our wedding day, in January of 1980. Sunny afternoon, wind chill in the low -40's. The next morning in Banff, the wind chill was -48!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Myself I only want to know the temperature. I can look out and see if the wind is blowing and it will feel colder. Just another doom and gloom thing for the weather man to yap about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

'tonight's weather .. dark! turning into 
widely scattered sunlight in the morning'.

Al Sleet - your hippy dippy weatherman


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

For those of you in the GTA who could use a break (madsen's greenhouse, newmarket):





Mind you, you have to be okay with +30C temperatures and complete quiet (minus the sound of the waterfall) :smile-new:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am just sick of this winter.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

deadear said:


> Myself I only want to know the temperature. I can look out and see if the wind is blowing and it will feel colder. Just another doom and gloom thing for the weather man to yap about.


You are so right! Someone tells you the temperature is going to be xxC tomorrow and you ask is that the real temperature or the wind chill. They answer.....huh? Just tell me the darn temperature instead of trying to outdo your competition from the other station, okay?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hang in there, we are trending warmer, the clocks go ahead this week and only a couple of weeks and it is spring. Keep Calm and Chive On!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just got back from Nashville. No snow and about 8~10 deg warmer but still a week or two from what I would call spring.

I figure we're usually a couple of weeks after that up here so I think we're looking at four more weeks. 

I'll be happy when the bitter cold temperatures subside.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Hang in there, we are trending warmer, the clocks go ahead this week and only a couple of weeks and it is spring. Keep Calm and Chive On!


Chive on? Someone making a salad or something? Anyway this weekend here is supposed to be above 0' and possible showers. How far above 0' no one is too sure and I guess the possible showers will help remove the 1 to 2'' ofsnow that's fallen here since about 6 pm.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Chive on? Someone making a salad or something? Anyway this weekend here is supposed to be above 0' and possible showers. How far above 0' no one is too sure and I guess the possible showers will help remove the 1 to 2'' ofsnow that's fallen here since about 6 pm.



A modification of the WW ll British slogan, Keep Calm and Carry On. You don't read the chive news?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

I like the winter. It's part of being canadian, eh!? I don't ski (used to),
or own a snow'bile. So, it's not a sports thing. I enjoy the beauty. As to
temperature, it is what it is. I dress accordingly. I'm sure mother nature
really gives a damn what humans think anyways. lol. As to when will spring
arrive? It's the same day every year. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Jim DaddyO said:


> A modification of the WW ll British slogan, Keep Calm and Carry On. You don't read the chive news?


They have news???? I just look at the pictures. 




nkjanssen said:


> Totally agree. We all understand that cold seems colder when it's windy. At some point in the last few years the "with windchill" number seems to be the temperature everyone quotes, including weathermen. That's nonsense. My car doesn't care about windchill. Whether my car is going to start is more important to me than whether I'm going to feel a little extra cold on the 5 second walk to my car in the morning. Telling me it's "-40" when it's actually -15 and windy is just misleading. Broadcasters love it for the sensationalism. It's a major pet peeve for me.


Well said! 

I will say that there is at least (from my understanding) some actual basis for calculating wind chill. The worse one is the "humidex" used in summer to inflate the temperature. Even the head of the meteorology bureau (or whatever it's called) here in Ontario came out last year and said it's a totally made up number. Yet people persist in quoting it as though it's the actual temperature.

Neil


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The problem with this winter is, its giving me the false sense that I need to buy a snowmobile (the house we moved into last year has a river in the back and so we see tons of snowmobilers blasting by and cant help but feel like we're missing out on the fun!)....but I know from previous winters (at least when I lived in Mississauga), the snowmobile season seemed ridiculously short to justify the expense of a machine. Wish I had a crystal ball to see what next winter will be like....are we in a trend, or was this year a blip?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Option1 said:


> They have news???? I just look at the pictures.
> 
> Neil



I think there are words written in there somewhere, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Diablo said:


> The problem with this winter is, its giving me the false sense that I need to buy a snowmobile (the house we moved into last year has a river in the back and so we see tons of snowmobilers blasting by and cant help but feel like we're missing out on the fun!)....but I know from previous winters (at least when I lived in Mississauga), the snowmobile season seemed ridiculously short to justify the expense of a machine. Wish I had a crystal ball to see what next winter will be like....are we in a trend, or was this year a blip?


It is a blip. Five years ago we had a good winter and two years ago we had next to nothing. You won't see this next year. Lucky for me I get to ride someone elses machines. I groom xc ski trails for a club so I get it out of my system on the clubs dime, but I work for free.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

No winta in Maui suckas!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Maui is my wife's favorite spot on earth. Mine is Calgary!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been battling a water line that freezes where it comes into the house. Generally an easy thaw and not very often ( I have lived in the house since 82). I came home tonight and found that I have no water and that it is NOT frozen in the regular place..which means probably at the well head. 

Guess that means I get a break from cutting wood.... oh right... now I get to start a fire of recently collected firewood and try and melt the frost over the well..... 

Mother of a winter ....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> A modification of the WW ll British slogan, Keep Calm and Carry On. You don't read the chive news?


Never heard of it.
.......later.......
I just looked up chive news. Nothing of importance or interest there.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just got my nat gas bill for the prior month, when it was damned frosty. $95, though I pay $70 equalized year round. Looks like I'm a couple hundred behind, might have to pay a bit come settlement time in Aug, but it won't be bad.

I feel for you guys with the huge oil/electric bills tho.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I don't know about the rest of Canada but with the time change yesterday it started to feel like spring is actually here...it was 13 C at my house and it was light out until almost 7:30...worked in the yard planting flowers...it truly felt like spring is here...I hope things are getting better for the rest of the country...I see it's 5 C in Edmonton today so that's going in the right direction I think


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well it was definitely a pleasant day here at plus 5 and no wind. We've had a decent melt over the weekend and today which is a pretty important safety valve considering the big melt and run off to come.

It ain't over but we've turned the corner.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well it was definitely a pleasant day here at plus 5 and no wind. We've had a decent melt over the weekend and today which is a pretty important safety valve considering the big melt and run off to come.
> 
> It ain't over but we've turned the corner.


another cold spell on the way, but a bit of relief was nice.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

According to the weather people, the temp here is going up quickly and by leaps and bounds. Add to that the above normal snow pack and still frozen ground and it's going to be very wet in a lot of places.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah this sucks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

That's why I took a snow day today.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

This is looking out a backyard onto Lake Erie in Port Dover this morning.
I normally don't care for paperwork but today I didn't mind doing a bunch at home this afternoon.
And it wasn't a very nice drive this morning.

Mark


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> That's why I took a snow day today.


I think I'm going to plan at least another snow day or two this year. Let's see, Holiday Valley, Bristol Mountain, Blue Mountain...............

Keep snowing baby!! I know a lot of you hate winter but I can't get enough of it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, we've had a ton of melting this week, and now we are dodging the huge puddles, er ponds, er small lakes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well as anyone in Southern Ontario knows, it was a brutal day on the roads yesterday. What should have been a four hour drive from Findlay, Ohio to Brantford, turned into an eight hour excursion through multiple highway closures and a ridiculous number of jack knifed tractor trailers and SUVs all over the roads.

We drove most of the way from Windsor to about London on back roads (whatever the cops didn't close).

Once again I maintain that the driving conditions were NOT the root cause of most of this. 

Driver incompetence is cause number 1.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw your photo Milkman and felt guilty taking a Gretsch day... glad you made it ok.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;wkDvqQKGgDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> [video=youtube;wkDvqQKGgDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA[/video]


Best post so far this year.

Nearly peed myself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I saw your photo Milkman and felt guilty taking a Gretsch day... glad you made it ok.


Taking a Gretsch day on wednesday was completely the right decision.

It was actually one of the crappiest drives I can remember. I've never seen so many major accidents happen in front of my eyes. I mean honestly, how often do you really _see_ an accident take place? I saw no less than ten bad accidents, and probably closer to fifteen. I'm talking jacknifes, roll overs, multi car pile ups.

It was freaking carnage. People were behaving with incredible stupidity. There were a few periods of bad white out conditions, but traction was not the worst I've seen. It was simply people not driving according to the conditions.

I'm a guy who drives toward the faster side of things on a normal day with good conditions, usually like to cruise on open stretches of the 403 or 401 at 120 and sometimes push it to 125 if traffic is really light and visibility is good.

On Wednesday I was inclined to drive 20 below the speed limit and sometimes even slower. Frankly it was mostly tractor trailers and SUVs fishtailing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> [video=youtube;wkDvqQKGgDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA[/video]


Excellent, Sulphur!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I've never seen so many major accidents happen in front of my eyes.


I heard a police report that backs you up on that all the accidents were from people not slowing down 


Hey I learned a riff that I have been trying forever ..
:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> [video=youtube;wkDvqQKGgDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA[/video]


I've often suspected that is what they do.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't take this anymore.

I'm going to undress and take a long walk in the woods. If I don't make it back, I don't make it back.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Saturday night I went to a jam we have to raise money for our local legion. 70 people there...'twas THE main topic....

March is now called - 29uary


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr Yerp said:


> These stories are exactly why I headed West when I was a kid. I've now lived on the coast longer than in Ontario, where I was born. Hope that spring arrives soon for you guys!
> 
> Took this random ground cover pic yesterday..


http://flowercount.com/

- - - Updated - - -



zontar said:


> I've often suspected that is what they do.


My wife sent me that one the other week. VERY funny.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, even the snowmen are getting depressed.










Some have been seen phoning the vacation people for a trip down south.










While others are just wiling away their time playing cards until it's all over


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I think about it, the winter of 1993-94 was worse in S. Ont. Snow on the ground to stay in the middle of Nov. until the middle of Apr. there were a few days of temp. under -30 and wind chills under -40. My heating costs were over 60% higher fro the previous winter - just remembered doing the calculations. That was harsher than this winter. I also get the feeling that we were spoiled by the "What Winter" of two years ago.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> When I think about it, the winter of 1993-94 was worse in S. Ont. Snow on the ground to stay in the middle of Nov. until the middle of Apr. there were a few days of temp. under -30 and wind chills under -40. My heating costs were over 60% higher fro the previous winter - just remembered doing the calculations. That was harsher than this winter. I also get the feeling that we were spoiled by the "What Winter" of two years ago.


I came back from the woods just to tell you that this does not make me feel better.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I came back from the woods just to tell you that this does not make me feel better.


shrinkage???


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> shrinkage???


So much so that I've spent the whole morning trying to convince hunter's I'm not 'game'.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Realistically, with the possible exception of those poor buggers in Winnipeg who can't unfreeze their pipes, this winter has not been "worse" than many others. What it HAS been is relentless. The snow has just sat there....for months. The colds were not as bad as some recent years, but a couple of -35C days, followed by 10 days of -8C doesn't seem quite as bad as several weeks of -20.

I suppose the only good news to come out of it is that:

a) There won't be nearly as much salt to disperse once spring eventually arrives, being as how it was generally too cold for salt to be effective. Usually, by this time, I can't walk from my garage into the house without tasting and choking from all the salt particles in the air.
b) Our pet rabbit that passed away in January, and awaits a proper burial in the back yard, is still frozen solid in the garden shed.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> When I think about it, the winter of 1993-94 was worse in S. Ont. Snow on the ground to stay in the middle of Nov. until the middle of Apr. there were a few days of temp. under -30 and wind chills under -40. My heating costs were over 60% higher fro the previous winter - just remembered doing the calculations. That was harsher than this winter. I also get the feeling that we were spoiled by the "What Winter" of two years ago.


Watching CityTV news last night the weather man reported that this is the coldest winter since 1960. Since I was born in July of 1960 that would make this the coldest winter I've ever lived through.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Watching CityTV news last night the weather man reported that this is the coldest winter since 1960. Since I was born in July of 1960 that would make this the coldest winter I've ever lived through.


Robert is right. The weatherman is wrong. Lake Ontario didn't even come close to freezing over this year. In 1993-94 it came very, very close. There also were days and days where the temperature in the Toronto area stayed below -30 C.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Watching CityTV news last night the weather man reported that this is the coldest winter since 1960. Since I was born in July of 1960 that would make this the coldest winter I've ever lived through.


Mr City TV weatherman is wrong.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Mr City TV weatherman is wrong.


Isn't he a direct descendant of the 
[video=youtube;0A5fyliZpS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A5fyliZpS4[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not to derail the thread, but the prospect of the Great Lakes or St. Lawrence Seaway freezing over is precisely why even a 100% Oui vote for sovereignty tomorrow would not result in any degree of true separation within our lifetime. Do you have any idea how _*long*_ the negotiations for cost sharing of maintenance of the St. Lawrence Seaway and associated locks and canals would take? This would be like a child custody case that lasts until the "children" are grandparents themselves.

Just something to ponder. Now back to Al Sleet.....


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

They are calling for another White Juan here in Halifax/The Maritimes tomorrow. Could be pretty scary.


----------

